# FNA peritonsillar abscess??



## NJcoder (Feb 23, 2011)

what would be the icd-9 procedure code for FNA of peritonsillar abscess? thanks!


----------



## BeckyL1958 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Peritonsillar abscess*

CPT code 42800
ICD 9 code 475

Thats how I would code it, hope this helps!


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,
Fine needle aspiration of peritonsillar abscess-475...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

